# Finally talking about eliminating trans fats



## rkunsaw (Nov 7, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/us-regulators-move-


----------



## Fern (Nov 7, 2013)

What next.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2013)

That's good, it's about time really...hard to avoid them when buying stuff, but I try.  Microwave popcorn I believe has other health hazards besides the trans fat, like the artificial coating that's on the popcorn.  Best to stay away from all that processed junk, you've got the right idea Rkunsaw, seems like you and the Mrs. eat lots of homemade meals and homegrown veggies, etc.  Way to go!


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 8, 2013)

We went back to real food (as much as possible) many years ago. Real butter, whole milk, foods fried in oils or animal fat, cane sugar,etc. We are healthier and maintain our weight better.
We eat eggs,bacon,fried foods,everything that was forbidden at one time or another by so called experts.

We do our best to eat a chemical free diet.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 8, 2013)

_Good for you rkunsaw in dicing the nasty chemicals etc, no wonder you feel good._


----------

